# Nike Quickstrikes DK.



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

8lbs god damn.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

That double tongue. Gots some girth. Lol. Got other stuff too.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

They're here. 
Rip open box.... replace insoles.... see how they fit. 

































They seem to be between zf1 and kaijus the liner is like a poncho fabric.


----------



## ChiTownRon (Aug 19, 2012)

For being a Nike SB Dunkhead, I gotta say those are pretty sick. I love the extra tongue to rock in front of the pants like you did in that pick. Usually rock my Highs like that with jeans. Those are damn pricey, sweet pick up though.


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> They're here.
> Rip open box.... replace insoles.... see how they fit.
> 
> 
> ...


Dope........


----------



## stylez23 (Sep 16, 2012)

Got my pair in as well... Fits the same as my kaijus in case anyone was wondering how they are compared


----------

